# Introducing Dog and goats



## Amp (Jun 29, 2011)

We will be getting 4 Nigerian wethers in a little over a week.  We have a 1 1/2 year old lab and I'm wondering whats the best way to introduce them.  Our lab is really good, he does have a tendency to chase our 2 cats if they start running in the back yard but he is just playing.  He has never tried to growl, bite, hurt another animal.  I just want to know what others have experienced with introducing new animals.  Thanks


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 29, 2011)

Even though he is just playing, goats die very easily at the "hands" of even a playful dog.  They are pretty fragile little creatures.  Make sure the dog is NEVER allowed to try to play with him.  If he attempt to run at them even in play, correct him immediately and firmly.  If you allow him to act playful around them, it will progress to something very bad, even if it's unintentional.  And never, ever leave them alone together until you are 100% sure he understands how he is to act around the goats.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jun 29, 2011)

We made all goat / dog introductions either through an electric fence or with a shock collar controller in hand.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jun 29, 2011)

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> Even though he is just playing, goats die very easily at the "hands" of even a playful dog.  They are pretty fragile little creatures.  Make sure the dog is NEVER allowed to try to play with him.  If he attempt to run at them even in play, correct him immediately and firmly.  If you allow him to act playful around them, it will progress to something very bad, even if it's unintentional.  And never, ever leave them alone together until you are 100% sure he understands how he is to act around the goats.


yep. 

introduce them thru the fence...and probably... dont assume you'll ever be able to let them be together unsupervised. 

good luck!


----------



## peachick (Jun 30, 2011)

I agree.  Initially, let the dog see the goats through the fence.  
Its important that  your attitude is rather neutral and matter of fact.  Like  "look, we have goats...  now lets go play ball."
Over time, you want him to become indifferent to the goats.  So when he does show interest in them...  distract him with some other activity.
A young lab is going to have a lot of prey drive...  that is very dangerous for the goats,  the less attention he is allowed to give them the better.
With my dogs  I  have a no tolerance rule  "They are my goats....  get away!"  
Seeing the goats from a distance is all they get.


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Jun 30, 2011)

We introduced our dogs one at a time with shock collars in hand, it worked, they don't even bark at he goats from their pen anymore...the only problem we've had is the goats trying to beat the crap out of our dogs, even when they are just minding their own business laying in tha shade, in other words, we keep the dogs away from the goats for their own good


----------

